# Who's gonna be at the biggest dance festival of the New Year?



## Aura (Oct 4, 2011)

Lights All Night will be taking place 12.30 and 12.31.2011 at the Dallas Convention Center in Dallas, TX! Just to name a few..there will be

TIESTO!
FLUX PAVILION!
EXCISION!
DADA LIFE!
PENDULUM!
BENNY BENASSI!
ZEDS DEAD!

and just a ton more..it's going to be insane~~

http://lightsallnight.com/index.html

Thought you all might want to know that you could bring the new year in with a serious bang~


----------



## CooperBoo (Oct 4, 2011)

count me out


----------



## CardBoardBox (Oct 4, 2011)

Other than pendulum... you can't really dance to dubstep. And to be honest I can only handle about an hour of dubstep tops before I want to whack my head againt a wall for a beat with more substance and uplift that I can actually dance to. So this isn't looking to be much of a dancefest than a bass-to-the-face event where a bunch of really high and drunk people flail to technicolor lighting. Which a lot of people are into.... but a lot of people also aren't. I can enjoy electronica in the comfort of my own home without being high or having a hundred screaming girl fans crowd me in furry boots and candy colors. Good luck out there.


----------

